# Putnam County TN Beekeepers Association



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

The Newly formed (last fall) PCBA meets on the first Thursday of every month at 6:30 PM in Cookeville, TN - TTU South hall. Everyone is welcome - we have about 30 members - some of whom have many hives and years of experience, and others who are eagerly awaiting their first package bees. We try to have something/someone interesting at every meeting. 

Our newsletter (and all the additional information you can stand) is freely available via email by signing up on our website - www.cookevillebeekeepers.com


----------

